# advise please



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

I am about to start IVF in Sweden in May and I would love to find out how you got your drugs/notes and how you went about asking for your baseline scan in the UK?

I will ask my UK GP for the new blood tests but should I ask my IUI consultant for the drugs prescribed by the Swedish clinic and the scan or should I go through my GP? How much have you paid for your scans here prior to going for treatment?

Any other advise you can reccomend??

Love Emma


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Emma

This link/thread might help you as it gives loads of clinics and prices.

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62535.0

It is hard to get drugs in the UK without a prescription from a UK doctor, if your doctor is prepared to "re-write" the script for you that is okay, but if not it is probably better (and less anxiety producing) to have the drugs sent to you, or bought when you go to your clinic for treatment.,

You can however have the drugs couried to you via the italian pharmacy (details should be on this thread somewhere) - your doctor faxes your prescription to the italian pharmacy and they can deliver the drugs to you ... so their are options. I used to pick up my drugs in spain when i was there, cheaper and easier. i also confirmed with my doctor that should i get pregnant he would be happy to continue prescriging me cyclogest etc. However if he had said no i would just have bought the amounts needed.


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Just to add to what Safarigirl has said, some assisted conception units in the Uk will prescribe the drugs for you, especially if they are doing the UK scans for you.Good luck,
Bluebell x


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

after speaking to my GP i decided to buy all the drugs from a pharmacy in spain when there for et. the dr at IM wrote what i needed in spanish and went into pharamcy who got them for me (all 8 weeks supply) for the next day . this also means that i have no worry about changing to english drugs part way thru.

i got some drugs included in tx price and these had euro price printed on them so i knew that the price in spain wouold prob be less than a private prescription of a drug that might not be the same


----------



## vivienss (Jan 7, 2007)

CK
How much did the additional drugs cost you in Spain and what did you need to buy? I have emailed IM but the answer was a bit vague.


----------

